# Warhammer-Werbung im Forum



## Lúva (27. März 2008)

Ich habe direkt unter der Werbung im Kopfteil der Seite eine weitere Warhammer-Werbung, die sich nicht ausblenden lässt und einen Teil des Textes verdeckt. Die Werbung wird hier im Forum genauso angezeigt wie auf der Portal-Seite.

Edit: Die Werbung wird überall angezeigt und verdeckt nicht nur im Forum Teile der Seite.


----------



## Maximusprime (27. März 2008)

Ich grüße euch,

wäre es möglich die bnervige Warhammer Werbung zu entfernen? Ich kann bei mybuffed 
nicht mal meine chars auswählen, weil da  die Werbung drüber liegt. Ein Schließenbutton konnte ich leider auch nicht entdecken. Also bitte hinfort mit der nervigen Pest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus


----------



## Toamar (27. März 2008)

Hallo Buffed.de

das Ihr geld verdienen müsst, ist klar, blos das ihr Werbung im Fenster einbaut, die man noch nicht mal Blocken bzw, wegmachen kann, versaut das ganze Forum. Ich kann das Forum praktisch nicht mehr nutzen, da ich nichts mehr komplett lesen kann.

*Absolutes NO GO!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2008)

mir gehts genauso. bin zwar warhammerfan aber, den trailer seh ich jetzt bestimmt schon zum 20ten mal. warum kann man das nicht wegklicken?


----------



## Brainschen (27. März 2008)

Macht es weg! Die Werbung kann man in keinsterweise schließen und von alleine verschwinden tut se auch net.

Das suckt einfach gewaltig das man nur die Hälfte des Beitrags lesen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

/signe

die werbung geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## ChrisP (27. März 2008)

Leider konnte ich zwar nicht den kompletten Beitrag meines Vorredners sehen, da dieser Teilweise durch die Warhammer Werbung verdeckt wurde, aber bei dem was ich lesen konnte muss ich ihm recht geben.
Fuer solche Seiten ist Werbung sicherlich wichtig, aber wenn die Seite nicht mehr nutzbar ist, muss man entweder als Benutzer dafuer sorgen, dass man gar keine Werbung mehr angezeigt bekommt (Plugins) oder es wird vom Seitenbetreiber nicht so eine schlechte (aus technischer nicht inhaltlicher Sicht) Werbung eingebaut.


----------



## Zôe KdH (27. März 2008)

Dem schließe ich mich an.
Jedenfalls werde ich buffed meiden, bis diese nervige Art Werbung zu betreiben aufhört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tojin (27. März 2008)

es ist wirklich nervig, da man sämtliche zusatzinfos mit vergleichbaren items usw. nun nicht mehr sehen kann. derzeit ist Buffed keine hilfe. hoffe die behebens bald.

Gruß tojin


----------



## Odara (27. März 2008)

/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. März 2008)

Hab den Thread mal reported, vielleicht kümmert sich dann schneller jemand um diese doofe Spam-Werbung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - habe absolut nix gegen Bannerwerbung oder PopUps (werden eh unterdrückt), aber Werbung die sich dermaßen in den Vordergrund drückt, dass man die Posts im Fourm nicht richtig lesen kann, habt ihr doch sicher nicht nötig, gutes Buffed-Team, oder etwa doch?

Des wäre ja so, als ob bei nem Fußball-Länderspiel die Werbung eines bekannten Gerste-Veredelungs-Unternehmen direkt den ganzen 16er bedeckt und man die Tore nicht mehr sehen kann, bzw, das was davor passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (27. März 2008)

Da fragt man sich wirklich, welche Praktikanten die Werbung
vor Freischaltung testen?

Hab den Fred auch nochmal reported


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man die Seite gar nicht mehr nutzen kann.
Hab das Fenster echt überall.

Lässt es sich denn irgendwie wegklicken? 
Hab noch keinen button gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss das denn sein?
Eure Itemplaner & das MyBuffed-Profil, etc. sind so nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Riane (27. März 2008)

Die ist echt furchtbar grausam!
Ich hab ja nichts gegen eure Werbungen. Aber verdammt, ich will so ein Versager wenigstens weg klicken können! Ihr Dorsche! Macht die weg, sonst gibts auf die Nuss und zwar mächtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschnepfe (27. März 2008)

Kann mir Noop bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Warhammer Werbung "schliessen" kann? Ich find da kein Kreuzchen?


----------



## NitaGesi (27. März 2008)

Ja, auch bei den Quest-Infos sind die ganzen "wichtigen" Sachen verdeckt.
Wenn man die Werbung wenigstens wegklicken könnte....... aber NEEEE (Waldschnepfe, es geht leider nicht!!)
*grummel*


----------



## Waldschnepfe (27. März 2008)

NitaGesi schrieb:


> Wenn man die Werbung wenigstens wegklicken könnte....... aber NEEEE (Waldschnepfe, es geht leider nicht!!)
> *grummel*



Puh, und ich dachte schon ich wäre einfach zu doof den Knopf zu finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardir (27. März 2008)

Japp, tierisch nervig solche Werbung die man nicht mal schliessen kann.


----------



## Markus_83_nrw (27. März 2008)

hallo,

selbst im Char-Planer ist diese Werbung vorhanden und macht ein planen des Chars unmöglich.

MfG
Markus_83_nrw


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

Schreibt doch an Warhammer.
http://www.war-europe.com/#/contact/?lang=de

Sehr geehrte Frau Sabine Berekoven,

wie ich feststellen musste, versuchen Sie gerade mit aggressiver Werbung ein Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen.
Warum Aggressiv? 

Ganz einfach: 
Es wird ein Banner auf Communityseiten angezeigt, welches man nicht weglicken kann.
(siehe www.buffed.de)
Eine solche Werbemaßnahme ist sehr bedenklich und das nicht nur aus Imagegründen. 
Wer will denn ein Produkt kaufen, wenn schon die Werbung so nervt?
Auch sehe ich meine Freiheit beschnitten, Seiten nutzen zu können.

Ich bitte doch schnellstmöglich einen Button zum schließen einzubauen oder die Werbebanner komplett zu entfernen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. März 2008)

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass dort die Frühstückspause bald mal vorbei ist... *gnah*


----------



## 36878 (27. März 2008)

Wer kommt den auf so ne scheiss ide mit so ner Werbung ????   SCHLACHTET IHN NIEDER !!!!  Klar   WAR is komming ..... pre order verkaufen und gleichzeitig das Spiel auf ende Jahr verschieben Oo   da pas doch auch was nicht ....


----------



## CâshRulz (27. März 2008)

LOS! Weg mit dem Speck!

Das nervt ich kann nicht einmal mehr über mybuffed meine Mains anklicken, muss die umständlich suchen. Kommt weg damit!


----------



## Ralsaar (27. März 2008)

absolut fehlplaziert....
mfg...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMäx (27. März 2008)

hallo leute,

ich finde die warhammer werbung wirklich voll zum kotzen.
es ist noch nicht so schwer einfach einen schließen button mit rein zu stecken den ich glaube es gibt mehrer hier, ie interessiert die werbung genau so wenig wie mich, und auserdem kann man nichts mehr auswählen weil das teil genau da drüber steht wo man die charakter auswählen kann.

also ich glaube mir stimmer sicher ein paar leute zu und es wäre ganz freundlich wen man das ändern könnte.

vielen dank

bis dan mäx


----------



## Brightwhite (27. März 2008)

Jau, echt nervig ...
/sign

LG Michael


----------



## Wando (27. März 2008)

Bei den meisten klingt das so wie es mit Absicht gemacht worden ist. Die Werbung wurde halt auf jeder Seite eingebetet, ist nun mal passiert... aber wird sicher bald behoben. Also bisschen Geduld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (27. März 2008)

Die Werbung kotzt unendlich an ....

Ich kann ja noch nicht mal den ersten Beitrag lesen


----------



## Rabbitania (27. März 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diese Werbung weg bekommen oder wenigsten verschieben kann?

Sie liegt genau beim Quest-Guide genau über der Landkarte und ich muss jetzt wieder ziellos durch die Gegend irren!


----------



## Morbusdei (27. März 2008)

die werbung muss sofort weg! man kann weder die karten zu den quests erkennen, noch bei questreihen direkt auf ein folgequest klicken!


----------



## eb:Wolv (27. März 2008)

diese werbung ist ne frechheit. selbst hier im forum überdeck sie die beiträge. ich selbst sehe auch keinen knopf um diese auszublenden. was übersehen?


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

Man kann die gar nicht wegklicken.
Grausam.. gut das das schnell antworten funktioniert, sonst hätt ich nicht antworten können

/vote for WH-Werbung weg!


----------



## Arahtor (27. März 2008)

Was soll der scheiß????


Diese Werbung nervt ziemlich. Wenn das so weiter geht entwickelt sich buffed nach unten und nicht mehr nach oben.


----------



## Cholan (27. März 2008)

/signed

Echt aboluter Mist so was!!


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

und die Werbung verdeckt alles. Profile sind gar nicht nutzbar.
Hab schon an WAR geschrieben. Hoff es hilft


----------



## Assari (27. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Man kann die gar nicht wegklicken.
> Grausam.. gut das das schnell antworten funktioniert, sonst hätt ich nicht antworten können
> 
> /vote for WH-Werbung weg!




/sign


----------



## Flywa (27. März 2008)

Nieder mit War!


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

Leider ist auch keiner der Buffed-Mitarbeiter online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eb:Wolv (27. März 2008)

liesst hier eigentlich jemand von den verantwortlichen mit, oder muss man sich per mail an die redaktion wenden?


----------



## dasraupe (27. März 2008)

also das ist ja echt ne zumutung hier -.-..... auch wenn der thread warscheinlich nicht hier hingehört. man kann ja nichtmal die sufu nutzen, also werden erstmal tausende " bitte keine wh werbung threads aufgemacht werden". und ich seh hier nichtmal was ich genau schreibe weil ich nicht auf schnell angwort geklickt hab und ich hab auch keine lust den jetzt extra zunutzen xD


----------



## TvP1981 (27. März 2008)

Ich glaub ich ruf bei Computec gleich mal an


----------



## Flywa (27. März 2008)

Ich könnt schnell vorbeifahren und mich beschweren im Namen der Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cholan (27. März 2008)

Damit hat sich Warhammer gleich mal die ersten Minuspunkte bei mir eingehandelt...


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Jo, weg damit, man kann ja nicht mal die Posts lesen.


----------



## Ringersan (27. März 2008)

ich hab nichts gegen Werbung, wenn sie vernünftig ist.
Das hier ist unzumutbar, da man sie weder schießen noch verschieben kann.

Werbung sollte immer im Hintergrund bleiben. 

Der Werbeblock verdeckt Teile eurer Seite, die für den Nutzer relevant sind.

Grüße


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Ich bin dafür auch das man die Warhammer Werbung wegmachen soll, man kann sich dadurch nicht mal ein normales Buffedmyblog anschauen, weil da total das Bild und die Charaktere verdeckt sind und hier im Forum ist das ja unterste Schupplate.

/vote für weggemachen


----------



## Gumbie (27. März 2008)

die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!
die werbung muss weg!!!!!


----------



## Kahadan (27. März 2008)

die werbung stört wirklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weg damit! oder wenigstens irgentwoehin verschieben


----------



## DummKow (27. März 2008)

Da hat wohl jemand gut mitgedacht.
Sämtliche wichtigen funktionen des Forums und der Website werden versperrt! *lol*
Ich sag nur: Geldgeier!


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

Die Werbund verdeckt die "neuesten Beiträge" in den oberen Foren. Ich musste jedes Forum anklicken um sehen zu können wo dieser Beitrag gelandet ist.


----------



## Flywa (27. März 2008)

Aber ich glaub sobald irgendeiner On kommt der etwas dagegen tun kann und es bemerkt wirds verschoben spammen hilft da auch nicht.


----------



## TenchiKun (27. März 2008)

Temporäre Lösung für Firefox-Benutzer: Das Plugin NoScript installieren und t-online.de verbieten.
Damit seid Ihr die Werbung erstmal los!


----------



## Edmund (27. März 2008)

Scheinbar müssen erst eine bestimmte Anzahl von Vorbestellungen einlangen, damit die Werbung verschwindet, oder jeder Vorbesteller erhält danach ein X eingeblendet, mit dem er die Werbung abschalten kann. 
In Zeiten der agressiven Werbung durchaus vorstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (27. März 2008)

DummKow schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand gut mitgedacht.
> Sämtliche wichtigen funktionen des Forums und der Website werden versperrt! *lol*
> Ich sag nur: Geldgeier!



War mit Sicherheit totale Absicht ^^

Schließlich betont Mythic bei der Beschreibung der Spielinhalte auch immer wieder:

"WAR is everywhere" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan (27. März 2008)

Ich möchte mich erstmal für diese Unannehmlichkeit entschuldigen. Da läuft etwas nicht wie geplant und wir arbeiten dran, dass diese nervende Werbeauslieferung ganz fix wieder aufhört.


----------



## Nargohl (27. März 2008)

jo weg mit der werbung. man kann ja gar ncihts mehr lesen...

was ich zwischenzeitig aber fast noch schlimmer finden, ist das sich buffed.de benimmt wie blizzard.
kein kommentar dazu ob oder was gemacht wird in dieser hinsicht...


----------



## Satyagraha (27. März 2008)

Aber Hallo, die Werbung ist nervig ohne ende. Werbung schön und gut, aber die soll man bitte auch wegmachen können, wenn sie schon im Bild hängen muss. Also ein minus an das Buffed team!! Das die das nicht vorher abgecheckt haben oO.


----------



## Trexxter (27. März 2008)

Super Buffed!

Ihr habt es soeben fertig gebracht das die Besucher von Buffed.de das Spiel "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckonung" aufgrund dieser *penetranten* Werbung wohl nicht kaufen werden!

Beendet SOFORT diese Werbeeinblendung oder baut diese um, damit man den unteren, alles überlappenden Teil schliessen kann!


Danke @ Support Team


----------



## Isilrond (27. März 2008)

Toll buffed.de - ganze Arbeit - hat ma wer den Link für die Sufu - der Link ist hinter Werbung.


----------



## B3N (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist so natürlich nicht geplant und wird umgehend behoben. Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld und haltet durch, auch wir sind dadurch genervt.

Wir machen so schnell es geht!


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

also für das Forum reicht es, wenn man JavaScripte nicht mehr erlaubt - allerdings kann man dann auch einige andere Dienste der Buffed-Seite nicht mehr nutzen...


----------



## Hanniballus (27. März 2008)

ich sag es einmal vorsichtig.
Eine Werbung für ein Spiel was 300x angekündigt und  500x verschoben wurde derartig unsinnig zu plazieren das man nocht nicht mal die Profile etc einsehen kann halte ich schon für bedenklich.


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

@B3N.. leider kann ich das nicht lesen was du geschrieben hast.. könnte das jemand vielleicht zitieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Was ich übelst krass finde, das zweimal Werbung gemacht wird für Warhammer. Einmal hier ganz rechts --->
und dann ganz oben rechts das längliche.. einmal reichts doch oder?


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Zitat von DAN: 





> Ich möchte mich erstmal für diese Unannehmlichkeit entschuldigen. Da läuft etwas nicht wie geplant und wir arbeiten dran, dass diese nervende Werbeauslieferung ganz fix wieder aufhört.



Zitat von B3N: 





> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist so natürlich nicht geplant und wird umgehend behoben. Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld und haltet durch, auch wir sind dadurch genervt.
> 
> Wir machen so schnell es geht!


----------



## Alphàdog (27. März 2008)

Omfg so eine scheiße! ich hab mal überlegt WAR zu kaufen, aber jetz isses bei mir um mindestens 50% gesunken..

*edith* danke B3N


----------



## FirstGuardian (27. März 2008)

von schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist so natürlich nicht geplant und wird umgehend behoben. Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld und haltet durch, auch wir sind dadurch genervt.
> 
> Wir machen so schnell es geht!






			
				Alphàdog schrieb:
			
		

> Omfg so eine scheiße! ich hab mal überlegt WAR zu kaufen, aber jetz isses bei mir um mindestens 50% gesunken..



Was hat denn das Spiel WAR mit der von Buffed geschalteten Werbung zu tun bitteschön? Also manche Gedankengänge muss man glaube ich einfach nicht verstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wando (27. März 2008)

Alphàdog schrieb:


> Omfg so eine scheiße! ich hab mal überlegt WAR zu kaufen, aber jetz isses bei mir um mindestens 50% gesunken..



Kein Problem, mit dem komm ich klar.


----------



## Xentos (27. März 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe buffed.de-Community ...

Dieser Thread geht eher an die Moderatoren des Forums.

Seit heute habe ich da eine ziemlich nervige Warhammer Werbung an jeder Seite die ich bei buffed.de öffne kleben.

Und kann damit viele Beiträge nicht vollständig lesen , denn ersten Beitrag jedes Thread (Der vom Verfasser des Threads) kann ich nur zur hälfte lesen.


Also bitte ich darum ob man diese Werbung evtl. entfernen kann. Oder zumindest ein [close] Zeichen dran setzten kann.


MfG  Xentos


----------



## Golemmak (27. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie lange soll die scheiß werbung von Warhammer online noch da sein. das is doch das letzte dasman die Werbung net schliessen kann. Also macht die scheiß Werbung da links weck oder macht es wenisgstens so das man die schliessen kann.

Ps. Rechtschreibfehler sind absicht...

Die werbung is zum KOTZEN


----------



## MacPapa (27. März 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich erstmal für diese Unannehmlichkeit entschuldigen. Da läuft etwas nicht wie geplant und wir arbeiten dran, dass diese nervende Werbeauslieferung ganz fix wieder aufhört.



thx, is echt nervig, vor allem, da nicht abschaltbar.

In der Hoffnung auf freie Sicht in freien Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanaehl (27. März 2008)

Die deckt den Charplaner ab, Forenbeiträge, die sämtlichen Profilfotos und einen Teil der Freundes- und/oder Charakterlisten im mybuffed-Bereich... Das Ding is überall. Es nervt. Es lässt sich nicht schließen und beim Reload der gleichen Seite ist es auch nur gaaaanz selten aus der Rotation raus, deren Existenz ich vermute. (Weil manchmal isses dann doch nicht zu sehen...)

Bitte, bitte... Liebes buffed Team. 

Schaltet das Teil ab! Ihr betreibt da eine extrem brauchbare, informative, geniale und von den Usern vielgenutzte Seite... *lobhudel* *hust* Das bietet sich zwar für Werbung an. Aber doch bitte nicht auf Kosten der Nutzbarkeit...

Ich hoffe auf baldige freie Sicht.

Grüße,
   Nath


----------



## Trel (27. März 2008)

ich denk mal der längeliche balken würde von den buffis geprüft und für gut befunden zum einfügen oben...

und die bösen WAR leute haben da einfach noch was drunter gehängt...

da können die buff leute warscheinlich garnichts dafür


----------



## Magothia (27. März 2008)

Hallo BuffedTeam,

ich kann ja verstehen, dass Eure Dienstleistung sowie die Mitarbeiter von buffed.de finanziert werden müssen! Aber: Die aktuelle Warhammer Online Werbung überdeckt nicht nur wichtige Stellen auf der mybuffed site sondern auch wichtige links in Eurem Portal!

Dieses Werbemittel ist nicht gerade userfreundlich, da es keinen closed button enthält. Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit dieses Rectangel/Skyscraper an eine andere Stelle zu verschieben sowie dem entsprechenden Mediavermarkter darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein - ich glaube auch gesetzlich vorgeschriebens - closed button fehlt.

Im Sinne der community und auch im Bezug auf Eure klickrate sollte eine Neupositionierung erfolgen! 

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Avyn (27. März 2008)

Ja die Werbung ist nervig, aber eigentlich kein Grund hier alles so voll zu spammen.
Bewahrt mal ein wenig Ruhe, lasst das Buffed-Team das in Ordnung bringen und beschäftigt euch derweil mit etwas anderem. Ihr werdet nicht daran sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (27. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

kann mir jemand mal erklären wie ich diese selten dummer Warhammer Werbung wegklicken kann. Die versperrt mir die Sicht ... ein X zum wegklicken kann ich nicht entdecken, Dafür gabs ordentlich klicks auf die seite... was mach ich falsch ?!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann meine PM garnicht lesen , dat nervt, werbung ist ja dolle sache , aber ich würde gern auch die buffedseite sehen können


----------



## Wando (27. März 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> ich denk mal der längeliche balken würde von den buffis geprüft und für gut befunden zum einfügen oben...
> 
> und die bösen WAR leute haben da einfach noch was drunter gehängt...
> 
> da können die buff leute warscheinlich garnichts dafür



Ja genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buffed musste sehr wahrscheinlich eines der wenigen male die Werbung selber einfügen und nicht einfach von einem Werbe-Pool ziehen und da ist halt ein Fehler passiert. Aber sie arbeiten ja daran, also keine Panik... wer das besser und schneller kann, kann sich ja bei Buffed bewerben, die brauchen sicher noch fähige Leute, vor allem die keine Fehler machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So einen hohen Blutdruck  tut am Morgen nicht gut, relaxt ein bisschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (27. März 2008)

Hallo buffed.de team!

Ich wollte auch gerade bissel im Forum stöbern, als ich das sah:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe nix gegen Werbung (es muß ja auch alles bissel finanziert werden), bitte versteht das nicht falsch aber wenn die Werbung so penetrant das Forum stört und man nix mehr lesen kann, finde ich es nicht schön. Bitte korrigiert das.

Danke schon im Vorraus!


----------



## Hellrider (27. März 2008)

Hiho,

ich habe absolut nichts gegen Werbung, aber was ihr z.Z. mit der Werbung von 
Warhammer Online treibt finde ich echt blöd. Die Werbung verdeckt im oberen
rechten Bereich die Texte so das man nur einen Teil der Post's lesen kann.
Auch kann mann von Einstellungen nur noch Einstellun lesen der Rest ist verdeckt.


----------



## kuckif95 (27. März 2008)

wie geht der mist weg kann nix lesen


----------



## Thrultyr (27. März 2008)

ja nervt gewaltig.

danke dan und b3n für rückmeldung, hoffe es verschwindet bald bzw. es gibt bald zumindest nen "schließen"-button.


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2008)

ein kurzer blick in dei threadliste hätte dir gezeigt das die obersten drei threads ebenfalls genau auf diese werbung abzielen.


----------



## Shênya (27. März 2008)

Gar ned.. .da fehlt der schliessen button^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. März 2008)

so was nervt mich elend  10 minus Punkte für WAR   *grummel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p2000 (27. März 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> wie geht der mist weg kann nix lesen



Firefox + No Script + Ad Block Plus


----------



## HapuK (27. März 2008)

kotzt mich auch grad derbe an ......


----------



## Timoael (27. März 2008)

Also ich habs über meinen Browser (Opera) geblockt. 
Gibt natürlich noch spezielle Programme dafür, aber da ich sowas
nicht benutze kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Adblocker etc.


----------



## Sinaè (27. März 2008)

Das wüsst ich auch gern...


----------



## Masterlock (27. März 2008)

Wieviele Threads wollt Ihr zu dem Thema noch öffnen?
Die Admins bzw. Moderatoren werden sich schon noch melden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (27. März 2008)

gar nicht! *brech* 

Ein schlechter Einfall von buffed.de! Was soll man da noch schreiben? Ich hoffe das es bald wieder verschwindet...

Sorry buffed´ler.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Los Leute wir machen in jedem Bereich so einen auf.

Ach ne gibts ja schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (27. März 2008)

Da fehlt eindeutig ein schliessen Button... ich kann weder Lesen was geschrieben wurde noch was ich selber Schreibe.... hoffentlich bekommt Buffed.de dafür richtig Kohle...aber WAR bekommt dadurch derbe Minuspunkte...jedenfalls bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuckif95 (27. März 2008)

kann sich dann da mal wer drumm kümmern, das nervt^^


----------



## BadTwin (27. März 2008)

/signed -.-


----------



## Reska (27. März 2008)

Hilfeeeeee.... die Werbung.
Auch wenn ihr euch finanzieren müsst kann das ja wohl nicht in eurem Sinne sein, dass man eure Funktionen nicht nutzen kann.

Ich wollte gerade den Itemvergleich von meinem MainChar mit den neuen 2.4 Items machen aber leider hab ich da noch von gestern meinen Twink eingestellt und kann das nicht ändern weil ich mir den War-Trailer anguggen muss.

Hab nichts gegen Werbung... aber im Moment nervt mich Warhammetr Online... Ist das dann nicht sogar Antiwerbung?


----------



## Lokibu (27. März 2008)

Es wurde bereits darauf reagiert. Siehe die anderen Posts in dieser Sache. Die auch in den richtigen Bereicht verschoben wurden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. März 2008)

k noscript war ne gute idee (hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können)
Das ändert aber nix dran, das sowas ungezogen ist. Was fürn Effekt hat Werbung denn wenn sie die Leute nervt, ich kapier sowas nicht.

(Und mit noscript kann ich keine Smilies mehr machen *maul*)


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (27. März 2008)

Sorry buffed.de, aber es nervt mich richtig an mit der ganzen Werbung. Ihr müsst zwar auch Geld verdienen mit Werbung, aber ich finde dennoch das die Werbung aus der Buffed-Show und auf der Seite weg soll.

Also das ist echt ne "frechheit". Man kann noch nichtmal die Foren Beiträge mehr lesen.


----------



## Letheras (27. März 2008)

p2000 schrieb:


> Firefox + No Script + Ad Block Plus


 

jip..ich seh keine werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (27. März 2008)

Nervt echt tierisch....                                                                                      .
Und wenn ich dieses Vid noch ein paar mal sehen muss fang ich vielleicht noch   . 
an zu schreien                                                                                               .
                                                                                                                    .
                                                                                                                    .
                                                                                                                    .
                                                                                                                    .
                                                                                                                    .
usw


----------



## Crâshbâsh (27. März 2008)

Das ist echt schlimm ich komme nicht auf die Seite für meine 50er Priester Q... desweiteren kann ich keine Threads aufmachen sonst hätte ich diesen auch schon geschrieben aber die dumme Werbung ist im Weg ^.^


----------



## Arido (27. März 2008)

Jetzt können alle einen Thread aufmachen!

Die Suche ist verdeckt. ^^ Nutzt die Gelegenheit.


----------



## Tsiguron (27. März 2008)

Einfach Firefox Adblock Plus installieren und weg blocken

Firfox ftw


----------



## woodlousy (27. März 2008)

kann mal bitte einer genau erklären, wie man das wegkriegt, kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Sharqaas (27. März 2008)

lol also mal wirklich wer jetzt noch rummeckert und werbung im browser hat lebt entweder hinterm mond oder was weiss ich! firefox schon mal gehört?? omg adblock plus schonmal gehört??? findet sich direkt auf der startseite der addon page von mozilla.


----------



## woodlousy (27. März 2008)

Danke für die kompetente Hilfe, ich liebe Leute, die die Weisheit mit Löffenl gefressen haben


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. März 2008)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> lol also mal wirklich wer jetzt noch rummeckert und werbung im browser hat lebt entweder hinterm mond oder was weiss ich! firefox schon mal gehört?? omg adblock plus schonmal gehört??? findet sich direkt auf der startseite der addon page von mozilla.



aber isses nicht strunzblöd, ne Werbung zu machen die so nervt dass sie alle versuchen wegzubekommen.??

Wenn ich Werbung machen würde, würde ich doch wollen, dass man sie auch anguckt und zwar gutgelaunt!!


----------



## DJSinclair (27. März 2008)

Wollt schon sagen .....sowas kann einem aber auch auf den Geist gehen.
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand vom Buffed Team mal darum kümmert.
Weil so kann man kaum Berichte oder Post's richtig lesen.

mfg


----------



## humanflower (27. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aber isses nicht strunzblöd, ne Werbung zu machen die so nervt dass sie alle versuchen wegzubekommen.??
> 
> Wenn ich Werbung machen würde, würde ich doch wollen, dass man sie auch anguckt und zwar gutgelaunt!!


/sign
Wenn eine Werbung so penetrant nervt kann man nicht wirklich erwarten das
die Leute positiv darauf reagieren...


----------



## Gias (27. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aber isses nicht strunzblöd, ne Werbung zu machen die so nervt dass sie alle versuchen wegzubekommen.??
> 
> Wenn ich Werbung machen würde, würde ich doch wollen, dass man sie auch anguckt und zwar gutgelaunt!!



da hat wohl irgendwer mist gebaut -ich glaub die werbung an der seite war auch nur für die startseite gedacht so wie immer


----------



## Duva (27. März 2008)

Einfach Java deaktivieren.
Dann gehen zwar ein paar Sachen (zb. Smileys, oder die Newsübersicht) nicht, 
aber die Werbeung nervt wenigstens nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Melih (27. März 2008)

Tsiguron schrieb:


> Einfach Firefox Adblock Plus installieren und weg blocken
> 
> Firfox ftw



dabke hat geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie oben schon mal gepostet für Firefox No Skript holen dann ist es auch weg :-)


----------



## allstar! (27. März 2008)

Ach Leute, versteht doch mal buffed.de
EA zahlt viel Geld für diese Werbung ohne einen Button zum zumachen.

Ich denk mal wenn genug drauf geklickt haben, oder es genug Seitenaufrufe gab, ist das bestimmt wieder weg.

Ich bitte doch um ein wenig Verständnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. März 2008)

Duva schrieb:


> Einfach Java deaktivieren.
> Dann gehen zwar ein paar Sachen (zb. Smileys, oder die Newsübersicht) nicht,
> aber die Werbeung nervt wenigstens nicht mehr. ^^



Nöpe. Kein Java, das ist Flash. Und das kann man NICHT ausmachen, vielleicht zu Hause im Firefox, aber leider nicht hier @ work im IE...


----------



## DaHuntersm (27. März 2008)

mit stylish kann man des klasse wegmachen, hatte es vorhin, prog ging an, bestätigt, und weg wars.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. März 2008)

Hi,

glaubt mir wenn man via blackberry Gerät surfen will is es noch mehr zum kotzen als am heimischen PC! Sinnlos lange Ladezeiten wegen dem Mist!
Weg damit buffed-Leute!


----------



## humanflower (27. März 2008)

allstar! schrieb:


> Ach Leute, versteht doch mal buffed.de
> EA zahlt viel Geld für diese Werbung ohne einen Button zum zumachen.
> 
> Ich denk mal wenn genug drauf geklickt haben, oder es genug Seitenaufrufe gab, ist das bestimmt wieder weg.
> ...


Hast ja recht... entschuldigt unsere schlechte Laune wegen der Werbung
EA muss wirklich verdammt viel Zahlen^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. März 2008)

Stell dir mal vor du willst Werbung machen, wozu? Na um die Leute von deinem Produkt zu überzeugen!

Jetzt steht die Werbung in nem Forum der Konkurrenz (WOW) eigentlich positiv, da dort ja die potentiellen Kunden von morgen rumspringen....

Sie nervt aber...

Was passiert? Also aus meiner Sicht:

ICH HASSE SIE UND WERDE SIE MIR DOCH NICHT ANSCHAUEN WEIL SIE MICH JETZT SCHON NERVT NERVT NERVT! UND WER BEI SOWAS SCHON SCHLAMPERT, VON DEM WERD ICH DOCH NICHT DAS SPIEL TESTEN!!! AHHHHHHHH

*abreg*

sry mußte mal raus .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. März 2008)

1000 Minuspunkte für WAR und Buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorbestellen ? Was denn, irgendwas, das im Herbst (vielleicht) rauskommt ?


----------



## sponge (27. März 2008)

diese werbung is ja wohl nen ganz schlechter scherz. haut die scheisse da mal weg. nerviger geht es garnicht.
bestimmt geht deswegen auch der charplaner nicht mehr. kotz


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (27. März 2008)

Hallo

Antworten findet ihr ihr.

Warhammer Online Werbung  Beitragslink: #56 von Dan


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor du willst Werbung machen, wozu? Na um die Leute von deinem Produkt zu überzeugen!
> 
> Jetzt steht die Werbung in nem Forum der Konkurrenz (WOW) eigentlich positiv, da dort ja die potentiellen Kunden von morgen rumspringen....
> 
> ...


solche Leute wollen wir eh nicht bei WAR

ist einfach nur die Werbung für die Startseite nur eben falsch gecodet... das war jetzt schon 2 mal so, aber diesmal fällts eben auf, weil die Werbung so breit ist


----------



## Riane (27. März 2008)

Tsiguron schrieb:


> Einfach Firefox Adblock Plus installieren und weg blocken
> 
> Firfox ftw


Aaaah wie wundervoll! Danke!


----------



## GodsS (27. März 2008)

...ich wollt mich ma beschwern!

Ich wollte getrade einen Thread aufmachen um mich zu beschweren. Wieder einmal ein neues Maß an Dreistigkeit in Bezug auf Werbeeinblendungen. Also liebe Webprogger von buffed bitte bitte macht das Ding kleiner, baut einen "schließen" Button ein oder integriert das Ding wenigsten vernünftig in die Seite. 
Achja noch was ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG GodsS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (27. März 2008)

Hallo

Antworten findet ihr ihr.

Warhammer Online Werbung  Beitragslink: #56 von Dan


----------



## Bewl (27. März 2008)

Hiho,

so ein scheiss eyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bewl


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2008)

Und wie soll Adblock Plus funktionieren? Habs geladen, auf der Buffed.de Seite aktiviert aber es passiert nix -.-


----------



## web189 (27. März 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, warum sich alle aufregen, dann hab ich zum Spass mal AdBlock ausgemacht - ist ja echt übel. Da brauchen sich die Betreiber nicht über schwindende Werbeeinahmen wundern...


----------



## Tanknix (27. März 2008)

So, nach 17 maligem ansehen dieses "tollen videos" steht für mich fest:


W:A:R stinkt und gehört verboten von vorne rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2008)

Ah ok, habs^^ Man muss da immer auf den kleinen Blockieren Button am Rand einer Animation klicken^^ 

runterladen kann man das HIER


----------



## web189 (27. März 2008)

"Und wie soll Adblock Plus funktionieren? Habs geladen, auf der Buffed.de Seite aktiviert aber es passiert nix -.-"

Normalerweise erscheint beim nächsten Browserstart ein Fenster, in dem du ein Abo auswählen kannst. Hier wählst du die Liste aus Deutschland und klickst auf ok.

Danach solltest du eigentlich ein nahezu werbefreies Internet haben. Und wenn doch mal was durchkommt, dann hast du mittels Rechtsklick die Möglichkeit, das entsprechende Element zu blockieren.

EDIT: Bei Flash und co erscheint ein halbtransparentes Tab mit der Beschriftung "Blockieren". 

mfg,
web189


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. März 2008)

bitte liebes buffed team entfernt diese werbung, oder modifiziert sie so das si nur auf der start seite zu shene ist wie jede normale werbung. beiträge und informationen der buffed.de seite sind wegen dieses banners leider nicht mehr einzulesen.


----------



## Kujon (27. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> aber isses nicht strunzblöd, ne Werbung zu machen die so nervt dass sie alle versuchen wegzubekommen.??
> 
> Wenn ich Werbung machen würde, würde ich doch wollen, dass man sie auch anguckt und zwar gutgelaunt!!



genau! hätte gern den ersten post auf seite zwei auch noch zitiert, aber komme nicht an die schaltfläche

wär ich zu hause, würde ich das ding ja auch blocken, aber leider ist das hier im geschäft schon so eingestellt, sehe aber die werbung trotzdem noch...

habe leider keine administrator-rechte hier, nehme mal schwer an, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem bin...

also problem sollte an der wurzel gepackt werden - werbung weg und gut ist...symptome bekämpfen ist der falsche ansatz


----------



## Deadwool (27. März 2008)

Wahhh! Ich hasse Banner mit Ton die ungefragt loslaufen!
Penetrante Web Werbung ist wie direct marketing via Telefon. big no-no!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (27. März 2008)

Tja... da hat buffed die ganze community verägert, und das erreicht was für eine community abhängiges unternehmen schädlich ist, mitglieder zu vergraulen ^^

Macht weiter so buffed und euch wird es in 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr geben


----------



## Scrätcher (27. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> solche Leute wollen wir eh nicht bei WAR
> 
> ist einfach nur die Werbung für die Startseite nur eben falsch gecodet... das war jetzt schon 2 mal so, aber diesmal fällts eben auf, weil die Werbung so breit ist



Oh verstehe.. DU bist WARHAMMER! Du bist die Welt!

Hast recht! Ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn die ganzen

- Sprachverstümmler
- Goldschnorrer
- Itemjäger
- Und "ich bin imba, wenns trotzdem nicht klappt muß es an euch liegen"

zu Warhammer wechseln!

Ist sowiesoooo viiiiel coooooler dort!^^

Los! Macht euch hin! Und nehmt die Werbung gleich mit!^^


----------



## Duva (27. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Nöpe. Kein Java, das ist Flash. Und das kann man NICHT ausmachen, vielleicht zu Hause im Firefox, aber leider nicht hier @ work im IE...


Firefox auf der Arbeit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber beim IE gehts auch...
Einfach mal die Sicherheitsstufe fürs Internet auf "Hoch" stellen....dann ist es auch weg.
Btw: Hab nie behauptet, dass es Java sei.


----------



## Daern (27. März 2008)

danke für die Werbung buffed

sonst hätte ich niemals adblock und noscript installiert


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wahhh! Ich hasse Banner mit Ton die ungefragt loslaufen!
> Penetrante Web Werbung ist wie direct marketing via Telefon. big no-no!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

In den 90% der anderen 783766442987 Beschwerde-Freds steht drin.
Aber hier nochmal:



Lurock schrieb:


> Benutzt einfach einen einen Werbeblocker, AbBlock zum Beispiel. Einfach installieren und dann eine deutsche Liste auswählen oder selbst konfigurieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

ich find es entzückend, wie die WAR -Anhänger den rest der comm zu beschwichtigen versuchen ^^

seht es ein: WAR ist Mist und bugt jetzt schon rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NIEDER MIT WAR!!


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. März 2008)

> Firefox auf der Arbeit ftw
> Aber beim IE gehts auch...
> Einfach mal die Sicherheitsstufe fürs Internet auf "Hoch" stellen....dann ist es auch weg.



Nur schlimm, wenn man die Sicherheitsstufe nicht verändern kann *ggg* Sonst hätte ich das schon sehr lange gemacht...


----------



## Twixst (27. März 2008)

*Ironie Anfang* Ich find die Werbng nicht schlimm *Ironie Ende*

Wie kann man das mit Opera blocken?

Das nervt so.......


----------



## ThomasG (27. März 2008)

Daern schrieb:


> danke für die Werbung buffed
> 
> sonst hätte ich niemals adblock und noscript installiert




/sign

Ohne diese beschi**ene werbung hätte ich die programme auch nie kennen gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duva (27. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Nur schlimm, wenn man die Sicherheitsstufe nicht verändern kann *ggg* Sonst hätte ich das schon sehr lange gemacht...


Dann wirds schwer, das Ding auszuschalten.
Ist überhaupt was einstellbar? : /


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Schreibt doch an Warhammer.
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/contact/?lang=de
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Sabine Berekoven,
> ...


ich habe mir mal, dein einverständnis stillschweigend vorausgesetzt, deinen text "geklaut" und auch ne mail geschrieben. bin schon auf die antwort gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (27. März 2008)

Ich sag zu dem Thema nur eins:

THE MORNING AFTER IS ALWAYS A SHOCK!!!!!!!!!

PS: Wers nicht versteht ist wohl noch net so lang dabei uns kann sich den flame sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (27. März 2008)

das is ne zusammenarbeit von blizz und buffed
damit alle jetzt schon war hassen und bei wow bleiben^^

aber echtmal nervt ein wenig besonders da es auf jeder seite is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mein server wurde grad runtergefahren nun kann ich net mal wow zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frocentus (27. März 2008)

GigaFan schrieb:


> *Ironie Anfang* Ich find die Werbng nicht schlimm *Ironie Ende*
> 
> Wie kann man das mit Opera blocken?
> 
> Das nervt so.......



Rechtsklick innerhalbe der Seite - da gibt es den Menupunkt "Inhalte blockieren..." dann kannst du den Inhalt den du nicht mehr sehen willst anklicken, überhalb der Seite ist dann ein Button zum anklicken mit dem du diesen Einstellungsmodus wieder verlassen kannst. Das wars schon.


----------



## SixtenF (27. März 2008)

... auf der seite mal vernuempftig eizubetten. das ding legt sich auch ueber seiten wo es eigentlich nicht liegen sollte. oder liegt das nur an mir? ist aber ganz schoen nervig.


----------



## Neotrion (27. März 2008)

mich nervt das scheiss Teil auch, man kann nichts mehr lesen!


----------



## Favole1985 (27. März 2008)

Sicherheitsstufe auf "Hoch" stellen stimmt, hat bei mir auch gefunzt! danke für den tipp!


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2008)

Ähm, die Leute zu zwingen PlugIns für ihre Browser zu nutzen kann aber doch nicht die Lösung sein. Ich persönlich guck mir die Werbung meist an, manchmal sind ja wirklich Dinge dabei die mich interessieren, komplett blocken möchte ich sie nicht.

Diese Sache mit dem Überlagern ist einfach ein ganz, ganz mieser Programmierfehler, da hat irgendjemand beim einsetzen nicht darüber nachgedacht dass die meisten Leute ihren Browser nicht maximiert auf einem Widescreenmonitor nutzen Oo oder so ähnlich.
Auf jeden Fall wär es professioneller das Ding einfach anzupassen - die Warhammer Werbung ist bei mir jetzt schon die zweite die das macht, bei der ersten dacht ich noch es wär ein vorübergehender Fehler :>


----------



## Wando (27. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich find es entzückend, wie die WAR -Anhänger den rest der comm zu beschwichtigen versuchen ^^


Bin doch nur ich, kannst schon meinen Nick nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage ja nur das Fehler passieren können... die meisten äussern sich, wie  das volle Absicht war.
Aber wenn es bei einer anderen Werbung wieder passiert, beschwichtige ich es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst dich schon mal drauf einstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt noch ein schlechter Flame:
Gewisse verhalten sich wie Heroin-Junkies, die nicht an die Nadel kommen.


----------



## hello2312 (27. März 2008)

Alphàdog schrieb:


> Omfg so eine scheiße! ich hab mal überlegt WAR zu kaufen, aber jetz isses bei mir um mindestens 50% gesunken..



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

buffed hat die Werbung falsch eingepflegt, also kaufe ich das spiel nicht xD

is ja putzig


----------



## Gnadelwarz (27. März 2008)

Guten Tag,

Ich kam soeben auf buffed.de Was musste ich da als erstes sehen? Ein penetrantes nicht wegklickbares Werbe banner das mich überall hin verfolgte. Ich konnte nicht mal vernünftig die Reports lesen. Im chat kurz gefragt und da empfahl man mir adblock plus. Also Installiert und Aktiviert und siehe da, endlich lesbares Forum und Reports. Nun sah ich das über die Hälfte der Reports mit der Werbung zusammen Hängen.

Also: Mit der Report Funktion kriegen nur wir Moderatoren etwas mitgeteilt, die Admins (Also das Buffed.de Team) kriegen hiervon nichts mit. Also müsst ihr schon direkt an das buffed Team schreiben und nicht die Report Funktion nutzen.

PS: Mich nervte diese werbung auch, und es kann nicht angehen das man sich extra ein Block Addon laden muss damit man vernünftig auf seiner Lieblings seite Surfen kann.


----------



## Avyn (27. März 2008)

Ich bin kein War-Anhänger und trotzdem find ich es schlimm wie übertrieben hier alle reagieren. 

Sprüche wie


Toamar schrieb:


> Macht weiter so buffed und euch wird es in 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr geben


sind einfach total überzogen und  unnötig.

Ich denke bald ist das erledigt mit der Werbung und morgen haben es schon alle wieder vergessen.


----------



## comixxx (27. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## hello2312 (27. März 2008)

was mich eher stört sind sprüche wie 



> NIEDER MIT WAR!!



normalerweise sollte man sich nen paar tips posten wie man die werbung temporär weg bekommt und das buffed team kümmert sich um den rest ^^

aber hier müssen alle gleich wieder ausflippen, andere spiele flamen und rummotzen -.-'


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf rumzuheulen,sie haben doch schon gesagt dass sie dran arbeiten.Die Welt geht nicht unter wenn man Buffed mal eine Weile nur zur Hälfte sieht. oO Oder einfach Adblock laden funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Syrial (27. März 2008)

Schade das die Warhammer-Werbung im Forum sich mit dem Charakterplaner und auch allen anderen beist.

Warscheinlich wird aber jeder Post zu diesem Thema irgnoriert.
Da hilft leider nur eines Abwarten und etwas anders machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Würde gerne mal wissen ob das Werbeteil überhaubt getestet wurde bevor es eingebaut worden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (27. März 2008)

ich hab sie nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke *im dreieck spring*


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

Wir haben uns mit der dafür Zuständigen Stelle in Verbindung gesetzt - der Werbebanner sollte mittlerweile wieder korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## sevenredseven (27. März 2008)

Ein sich aus Versehen aufdrängendes Werbebanner ist besser als versteckte Werbung in redaktionalen Beiträgen.

Was denkt ihr wie andere Anbieter vergleichbarer Inhalte (buffed-show & -cast, Datenbank, Forum, Guides) ohne Werbebanner ihre Redakteure & Server bezahlen?

Ein deutsches Gamespot will hier keiner.


----------



## splen (27. März 2008)

sevenredseven schrieb:


> Ein deutsches Gamespot will hier keiner.




Absolut meine Meinung. Von daher find ich es auch etwas überzogen, gleich mit allen Geschützen auf die buffed-Redaktion zu ballern. Wer sich nur ein kein wenig mit Webseiten und deren Finanzierung auseinandersetzt, sollte wissen,d ass diese Banner nur in den seltensten Fällen vom Seitenbetreiber selbst eingebaut werden. Das läuft i.d.R. über Agenturen. 

Von daher sollte man zum einen nachvollziehen, dass es nicht in der Macht des Teams hier liegt, so einen Fehler zu beheben. Und zum anderen sollte man statt dem 1000. Post im Board, dass ein Werbebanner zu groß ist, evtl einfach ab und zu mal auf die Banner klicken, damit die Seiten auch mal was an der Werbung verdienen. Sonst könnt ihr euch eure megageilen Infos wieder oldschool-mäßig mittels Papier, Bleistift und Hirnwindungen fixieren.

Die Leute benehemen sich hier echt so, als gäbs nichts wichtigeres, als morgens um 8 Uhr ne Questinfo oder Stats einer Waffe nachzulesen. Get real!


----------



## Syrial (27. März 2008)

@Zam

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

